# ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل



## boka manshy (26 أكتوبر 2013)

ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل
dream mas

تمتعي بخصر نحيل وجسم ممشوق ورشيق مع دريم ماس


خلاصة أعشابطبيعية وطحالب بحرية منتقاة بعناية فائقة
يعمل على تسخين المنطقة المراد تنحيفها.
كريم يعمل على إذابة الدهون المتراكمة فى الجسم. خصوصا فى منطقة 

البطن والصدرالأرداف والمؤخرة

كريم مخصص لكل منطقة
وممكن يستخدم عالجسم كله
يعمل على حرق الدهون في هذه المنطقة ويخرج في صورة عرق ساخن.

طريقة الاستخدام ومكونات دريم ماس لتنحيف البطن







شكل الكريم







طريقة الاستخدام ومكونات دريم ماس لتنحيف الصدر






شكل الكريم







طريقة الاستخدام ومكونات دريم ماس لتنحيف المؤخرة والارداف





___________

1 * يهز جيدا.
2 * ثم التدليك برفق على منطقة البطن اوالأرداف او الصدر.
3 * 2-3 مرات يوميا دون شطف.



لرشاقة خيال تدوم يستخدم الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب 

سعر العلبة الواحدة 
( السعودية 195ريال - قطر195 ريال - الامارات 195درهم )-( البحرين 19.5 د- عمان 19.5 ر) -

(الكويت 14دينار) ( ليبيا 65 د- السودان 299جنيه)) اليمن 11207 (الاردن 37- العراق 60478) 

- (تونس81 - المغرب 440د- الجزائر 4064د)



سعر العلبتين

( السعودية 360ريال - قطر380 ريال - الامارات 360 درهم )-( البحرين 36 د- عمان 36ر) -

(الكويت 27دينار) ( ليبيا120 د- السودان 423جنيه)) اليمن 20690 (الاردن 68 - العراق 111716) 

- (تونس150د- المغرب 813 د- الجزائر 7502د)


سعر الكورس كامل ثلاثة علب تقدري تطلبي الثلاث علب من نوع واحد او من كل الانواع الدريم ماس
( السعودية 510ريال - قطر510ريال - الامارات510 درهم )-( البحرين51 د- عمان 51 ر) -

(الكويت 39دينار) ( ليبيا 170د- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن29311 (الاردن 97 - العراق 158265) 

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)



للتواصل عن طريق صفحة التواصل مع ندى ماس​


----------



## boka manshy (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

- ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا و انصرنا على القوم الكافرين.


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

((الحمد لله الذى توضع كل شى لعظمته ، الحمد لله الذى استسلم كل شى لقدرته، الحمد لله الذى ذل كل شى لعزته، الحمد لله الذى خضع كل شى لملكه))


----------



## boka manshy (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

قال الله تعالى: أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر".


----------



## boka manshy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

"قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: من لم يرض بقضائي ولم يصبر على بلائي فليلتمس رباً سواي".


----------



## boka manshy (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

"إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة: أين المتحابون لجلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي".


----------



## boka manshy (5 يناير 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (20 يناير 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

قال رسول الله: لا يُؤمن أحدكم حتى يُحب لأخيه ما يُحبه لنفسه.


----------



## boka manshy (1 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

قال رسول الله: (من سلك طريقا يطلب به علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة)


----------



## boka manshy (13 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

قال رسول الله:دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك


----------



## boka manshy (23 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

.قال رسول الله: خالق الناس بخلق حسن.


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

( مَنْ كَانَ آخِرَ كَلاَمِهِ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَ اللَّهُ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ )


----------



## boka manshy (18 مارس 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

يا بنات يا حلوين ندى ماس مع الخصومات كتير
كل عام وكل ام بخير
الحقى اطلبى طلبك قبل نفاذ القمية 
بوكه مانشى


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (12 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (23 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (6 مايو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (15 مايو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (27 مايو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (7 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

اجعلنى مقيم الصلاة و من ذريتى ربنا و تقبل دعائنا,


----------



## boka manshy (17 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (28 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (13 يوليو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (24 يوليو 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (23 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (29 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (30 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (11 يناير 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (22 يناير 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (2 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (14 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (9 مارس 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (19 مارس 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (30 مارس 2015)

*رد: ثورة التنحيف من ندى ماس مع دريم ماس قاهر الدهون في ايام قلائل*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------

